# Experience with the Beretta 92



## PhotonGuy (Oct 7, 2014)

Anybody got experience with the Beretta 92? What do you think of it?


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Oct 8, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Anybody got experience with the Beretta 92? What do you think of it?



Prior to our switching to the Glock 21, the Beretta 92 was our on-duty sidearm.  

Pros:

It is a well made firearm.  It was very accurate to shoot and was a reliable design.  Don't remember one ever jamming.  Good capacity magazine.

Cons:

It is a heavy firearm.  And it has a long trigger pull and breaks at about 12lbs.  Sight picture isn't as profound as other firearms.  

Overall, if I had to compare the two (Glock and Beretta) I'd always choice the Glock.  Less weight, less moving parts and less than half the trigger pull (5.5lbs) with a trigger that resets for even less pull (about 2lbs).


----------



## Instructor (Oct 8, 2014)

I carried the M9 daily for four years when I was an Air Force SP.  Spent a little time at the range every few months and always managed to hit what I was shooting at.  While I think it would be a bit big and clunky to have as a conceal carry weapon as a sidearm it's excellent.  With the right ammo it has plenty of stopping power.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 8, 2014)

The Glock 21 is a .45 and the Beretta 92 is a 9mm. So when you say you prefer the Glock, would you be referring to the Glock 21 or a Glock model thats a 9mm?


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Oct 8, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> The Glock 21 is a .45 and the Beretta 92 is a 9mm. So when you say you prefer the Glock, would you be referring to the Glock 21 or a Glock model thats a 9mm?



I prefer the Glock in general regardless of the caliber.  This isn't to say the Beretta isn't a quality firearm.  It is.  But the positives of the Glock in my professional opinion are more than the Beretta from my perspective.  Glocks are lighter, less moving parts, last longer, shorter trigger pull and a much lighter trigger pull.

My off duty is a Glock 19 9mm.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 10, 2014)

Good point. The Glock does have a shorter and easier trigger pull, and that really helps with hitting your target.


----------



## Hudson69 (Dec 31, 2014)

Personal opinion is that the Beretta 92 is a very good firearm. It has always worked for me when I have had to use it. My experience with it is limited to carrying it as a Security Forces member (Air Force).  I have only ever fired it on a Combat Arms range for quals. As a firearms instructor (for the Air Force) I can say that you can put a lot of rounds through one and it is still reliable.  It is big though.


----------



## AlphaBJJ (Apr 26, 2015)

Personal choice, and with the understanding that everyone is different, I hate that gun.  

It's heavy, its a double/ single, the operating controls are not intuitive, and they are placed in a bad spot for anyone without monster hands.  The trigger breaks like your trying to bend rebar and the reset time will give you time to eat your lunch before you are ready to follow up.  

Working our range, I've never seen anyone who didn't shoot better once you gave them a striker fired weapon.  Any striker fired weapon.


----------



## Argus (May 17, 2015)

One thing I never understood about the Beretta, and other European guns with slide mounted safeties / decockers:

Rack the slide. If you're like me, about half of the time you'll inadvertently activate said slide-mounted safety / decocker. That's the last thing you'd want to happen in the middle of reloading, or clearing a malfunction.

Ironically, the Russians got it right with the Makarov and other designs, where down is fire, and up is safe. I still can't figure out for the life of me why no western manufacturers have caught on, and still insist on doing things "backwards."

That said, I like the size of the Beretta. I have very thin, long fingers without much meat on them to take up space, so most handguns feel too small in my hands, making it hard to get a good purchase on them, and making the triggers awkward to operate. This doesn't happen with the Beretta, which fills my hand nicely, and the trigger is comfortable for me in both DA/SA, albeit a bit long and heavy. If you have meatier hands as most people do, though, you may find it a little large.


----------



## Tgace (May 17, 2015)

When I went through MP School I got to qual with both the 1911 and the 92 because it was right at the change over time and some units still issued .45's. I carried the 92 throughout my enlistment and on deployment.

My opinion on the weapon is similar to what was already stated. A finely made weapon but heavy and a bear of a DA trigger on that first shot.

I'll take a Glock.


----------

